# Solved: MacBook Pro firmware password reset



## teotl4 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a mid-2012 MacBook Pro. My wife set up a firmware password that she has now forgotten. I'm locked out of my computer. Completely. I have tried the tricks that used to work on other MacBooks but they don't work on mine. Can someone please help me reset my firmware password?


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry but I don't think so techguy provides any assistance on passwords.


----------



## teotl4 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah I didn't think you guys could do it anyways. It was worth a shot though. The apple store says i have to replace my motherboard. I was hoping we had some people skilled enough that could get around that.


----------

